# A Nightmare on Mulberry Street 2014



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, better late than never. Here are some pictures from Halloween 2014. It's sort of the same old thing I've done in year's past, but hopefully next year I will have something new and fantastic to add to the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## dstading

Same old, same old??!!
Looks good to me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

And this is my new best friend, Ian...his mom told me that they HAD to drive by my house every day, or he would complain until she did. He really liked my countdown sign and had to read it every day.


----------



## Pumpkin5

And here are some of my trick or treaters.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Two of my nieces had the most fun scaring everyone.


----------



## Hairazor

Your Haunt is always a treat for a Haunters eyes. So much to see and enjoy. Love your new Bestie Ian!!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Love the classicism and whimsy combined with macabre touches, especially in the light... Your new bestie looks like a cool dude, you might end up with an actor - but you certainly have passed on the love of Halloween. 

Too cool!


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Your Haunt is always a treat for a Haunters eyes. So much to see and enjoy. Love your new Bestie Ian!!





Grimm Pickins said:


> Love the classicism and whimsy combined with macabre touches, especially in the light... Your new bestie looks like a cool dude, you might end up with an actor - but you certainly have passed on the love of Halloween.
> 
> Too cool!


What they said! Your display is always a crowd favorite. I love the graveyard zombie with the guts falling out! The FCG is beautiful. Very nice lighting and just so many great touches make for the all inclusive Halloween display. Your TOT's seemed to love it as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love seeing your yearly display and look forward to seeing it every year! Your display, props, and lighting are top notch. The new beastie rocks, but your countdown calendar is absolutely exquisite!!!!!! Seeing your pics brings home one of my favorite aspects of Halloween. Whether our motivation is the trick or treaters or a party, this is a celebration of community. As far as contributing something fabulous, you ALWAYS do that!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with "same old same old" when it looks lovely

Your ToTs were adorable.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A most excellent job. Lots of hard work and love went into all that Halloween display. And from the faces of the children and adults you can tell yours is "That House on Halloween". You can put up decorations and props, but it can be seen when it was done with feeling and pride. "Same ol" only means it was as amazing as last time and makes one wonder how exciting it will be next year. You do Halloween proud Jana and help it live on in the hearts of those that have seen "That house on Halloween".


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, thank you all so much for the incredibly kind words. You all make me humble and grateful to have all of you wonderful Halloween-peeps and this fantastic Halloween-World to live in. THANK YOU! Ian, is really a cool kid, he's eight and his mom made his costume. He is something scary every year, and it's always home made. His mom is super nice too. He lives just down the street and I told his mom he was welcome to come next year and be a "scaracter" after he goes trick or treating if he wants. The little cowgirl in the photos is his sister Gracie. I let Ian come back behind the fence and see all the props up close, and of course, Gracie had to come too. Ian liked all the carved tombstones and Lily, but Gracie liked the Wicked Witch best. I bet I answered 100 questions from young Ian.:googly: Kids can be fun...exhausting...but fun.


----------



## Copchick

Jana - Your haunt looks awesome! Eye candy all over the place. Your props and lighting look great, and your count down calendar looks fantastic.


----------



## SCEYEDOC

Gorgeous lighting. I am really impressed with the countdown sign. Looks like the kids enjoyed it. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## bobzilla

Very well done Missy!
What can I say? Lighting, atmosphere, the whole nine yards!
Kudos J  
You know I'm a big fan......right? 
Uhmmm...find that talking skull yet?


----------



## highbury

New or not, I'm glad you decided to post photos because they are awesome!! The countdown calendar is such a great idea. Your lighting is spot on and I love that black & white photo. Such atmosphere! 

And having a young protege is great - maybe he will be the next generation of home haunter thanks to you!!


----------



## Dead Things

Jana, what a beautiful haunt! I love the expression on the zombie holding his guts! And the last pic of your nieces scaring the ToTs made me laugh. The little ones always get left behind!!


----------



## Headless

Aghhh P5 I somehow missed your pics this week. It looks great - so many things to look at and the lighting is wonderful. And those TOT pics are great too. Well done!


----------



## drevilstein

Awesome display Jana, I really love the whole look. My fave was the gut dripping zombie. Also, how did you make your mummy, I'm thinking of doing one this year.


----------



## matrixmom

I LOVE THAT SIGN! I would be going by too to see if you changed the number yet everyday!! Beautiful display as always!


----------



## halstaff

Fantastic work Jana! I especially like how you did your lighting. Looking forward to your new additions for 2015.


----------



## IMU

Very nice work. Love all the details.


----------



## Hilda

I am so happy I found this thread. I love it! That is perfect Halloween right there. All inclusive... something for everyone. I laughed at the poor eviserated fella. (So wrong, yet I laughed!) LOL
Your home is beautiful and you do a spectacular job decorating it. Soooo much fun!!
I am looking forward to your new additions for this year.
Much love ~ Hilda


----------



## NytDreams

Love the zombie with his intestines falling out. Truly gruesome and I just love it.


----------



## lewlew

Jana,

For the life of me I don't know how I missed this! You have so many wonderful elements there. Your 'same old, same old' is what so many people aspire to. I love the 'zombie' with the hole in his head and carry around his innards. That is a very unique piece.

Way to go on inspiring future haunters! Cannot wait to see what you add to the mix next year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

lewlew said:


> Jana,
> 
> For the life of me I don't know how I missed this! You have so many wonderful elements there. Your 'same old, same old' is what so many people aspire to. I love the 'zombie' with the hole in his head and carry around his innards. That is a very unique piece.
> 
> Way to go on inspiring future haunters! Cannot wait to see what you add to the mix next year.


:jol:Hey Mark, thank you, also everyone else, Hilda, Halstaff, M&M, IMU and NytDreams. It was fun doing the yard this way, but I am changing it up in 2015 with a lot of help from some talented folks. So we'll see what happens!

But I dig all that you do too LewLew, you and Jdubbya really nailed it in 2014.... In all honesty, I love my graveyard zombie too....he is kind of funky and silly...not too scary/bloody and he is the only gorey thing in my haunt.


----------



## kprimm

Love everything, but really love the dyas till Halloween sign. I may have to make one for myself.


----------

